

Internet Explorer 9 Caught Cheating In SunSpider Benchmark - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/11/17/internet-explorer-9-caught-cheating-in-sunspider-benchmark/

======
mooism2
See HN discussion here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913102> \--- 2
hours ago, as linked to in the article.

